# Pimp my milkcrate



## LiteTackleChamp

I finally got all the mods done to my milkcrate i think im going to do, it took me a while and thanks to ryan for the suggestions on how to get one , and the cup holder.
i might change some things on my next one but im sastisfied with this one so far
Ive added cleats so I wouldnt have to mount them on the yak, I put the 3 rod holder across the back, put the cup/binocular holder across the front for plastics and and leader, the light for my night fishing and the oddity at the back is to hold my marker bouy where i can get to it fast if i drop something over board:fishing: 

here they are, everything is mounted with stainless steel hardware, let me know what u think

from the kayak view


rear view


side view


top view


cleat view(top)


cleat view(side)


cup/bincolur view(loaded front)


cup/bincolur view(empty front)


cup/bincolur view (back)


rod holder(rear view)


rod holder(front view)


marker holder


marker holder empty


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

opps and the light mount


----------



## Railroader

That's gotta be the PIMPEST crate I ever saw...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Railroader said:


> That's gotta be the PIMPEST crate I ever saw...


And the award for the most blinged out milk crate goes to....


BMCOX86


lol , nice work.




Jesse:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws

I never understood what the whole "milk crate" thing was about . . . until I decided to get a kayak and started research. 

Of all the milk crates I've seen so far, this one is the cat's a$$. Super cool . . . now I have something to set as a goal!!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

what can i say, i work at boaters world and were never busy at night so all i can do is walk around and think of stuff to do and buy more fishing equipment , man it kills my paycheck but its fun to build some of the stuff i think up


----------



## huckfinn38

*Not trying to be rude...*

What happens with all that cool stuff when you get dumped?:--|


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Jebson38 said:


> What happens with all that cool stuff when you get dumped?:--|


you hop back in ur white titan, and blow up a 5500 mag elite!!!!


thats what real pimps do....



Jesse


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

i dont have anything unsecured that cant be replaced, the crate is secured in with bungee and through the scuppers with some small rope, all my boxes are waterproof planos so they will float, my light floats, im ordering a m34 floating radio, and knives and leader are like 5 bucks, also my rods are leashed in the boat


----------



## ccc6588

I have an advice for you.

Patent it an sell it. I would buy it.


----------



## Surf Fish

Put a handle and some Rolleez wheels on it, sell the kayak and go surf fishing...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

well heres what it cost

light....30 bucks
rod holder....15 bucks
cup holder....12 bucks
cleats......66 cent(clearance)
Hardware....15 bucks
milkcrate....liberated 


also im thinking about adding a tool holder inside but cant decide wether i need one or not, im leaning against it, the other thing im going to do to it is at a couple of places to mount rod leashes on it and mayb paddle/net clips


----------



## Sea2aeS

If its any condolences, I can get brand new milk crates from the milkman @ work if anyone wants one.


----------



## okimavich

You've got more stuff hanging off the outside of the crate than sitting inside.  

Looky nice!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

i wanna c some pics of ryan, rr, ruthless and other milkcrates, come on guys start posting


----------



## Carolina Rebel

I just rigged my milk crate up with a couple Scotty rod holders and not much else. I'm really liking the non-rod holder add-ons, something I'm gonna look into. Great job.


----------



## uncdub13

Mine is similar to yours..










Ocean version..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

sweet ocean rig  black pvc rocket launchers lol



Jesse


----------



## Rick C.

Couldn't get the pics to post direct. Added a battery compt. in the corner and from there I run my light. On/Off toggle switch run to the front so I just have to reach back to turn it on. I also ran my fish finder power leads to the back of the boat and hook them into leads on the crate. Added a horn just for the pimp/joke factor controlled by another toggle switch. Keeps it all together nicely and can move it from boat to boat easily. Folding measuring board made from plexiglass and SS hinges.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

ryan how did u make that folding top, im thinking i need a folding lid for an ocean one, didnt even think of making a 2nd 
now for :beer: and pvc


----------



## Sea2aeS

the rocket launcher idea is effin sweet. Perfect for dragging a few liveys past a school of menhadden being annihilated by kings.


----------



## uncdub13

bmcox86 said:


> ryan how did u make that folding top, im thinking i need a folding lid for an ocean one, didnt even think of making a 2nd
> now for :beer: and pvc


cut the bottom off another crate and attach w/ hinges.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish

This thread is almost as hot as Maxim magazine. Unclub, do you just paint the PVC black? I'm still noobin' it on my crate, but I'll have to take a pic. of my removable rocket launchers - take a 90 degree regular upright do-it-yourself PVC rod holder but add a treaded coupler at the top to await whatever attachments. Whenever you feel like you need a launcher, just screw on a threaded, PVC-elbowed boom segment.
opcorn:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

id like to see a pic of that system yakfish

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## uncdub13

yep, flat black spray paint.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish

Hopefully I can get pics to work. Unfortunately I ain't fishin' for nuthin' bigger than river trout right now until I can get to the coast, so not sure how viable this set up is for a heavier saltwater catch-seems like folks would want the lower center of gravity as in Uncdubs rocket launchers, but here's my PVC rod-holder set-up to keep the crate fest going. 

The recepticle and angled extension attachments are fairly deeply threaded and stay tight, so as long as the crate stays well attached, maybe it can handle a big 'un. Sometimes I'll just use this to just position the rods where I can reach 'em better. Since it's a deeply threaded attachment, it'll actually stay fairly tight through maybe 120 degrees of rotation and wont pull out. 









<BR>








<BR>


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

thats awesome, i guess im going to lowes again


----------



## SoutheastYakFish

ha! don't forget the flat black spray paint:fishing:


----------



## ccc6588

bmcox86 said:


> thats awesome, i guess im going to lowes again



PVC pipes get very soft when you apply heat to it (use a paint remover type dryer, not quite torch but hotter than a hair dryer).

It will stay soft for quite a while so you can fit a same size PVC pipe to another PVC pipe of the same size. When soft it is also bendable. Once dried, it will clamp on and not get loose.

I extended my fishing net this way.


----------



## NCSrfsh

What is the putty knife for?
Mark


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

i use the putty knife for scraping mussells off rocks for dinner or barnacles for sheepshead


----------



## bbcroaker

They make an angled glue on fitting if you are goin to leave it on there. It would look better.


----------



## linstad

Here is my "pimped out" crate.... It actually 2 crates morphed into one with a rod holder extension and a self-closing lid, and internal divider...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

now thats pimp


----------



## linstad

Sorry the photos didn't work.....

I made a new crate for my new prowler....it is actully 2 crates morphed into 1 with rod holder extension (gives flip top clearance and pocket to store anchor, etc... a flip top lid with stoage compartment on top....lid is self closing, thanks to bunjee cord hinges, lock is simple bunjee over the corner of the lid... boga grip and plier holders are custom made "quick-draw" from pvc that was heated up and molded to shape... on the corners there are bunjee cords with plastic hooks that clip to the deck loops in my tank well to secure it all in place... there is an internal divider (spare milk crate side) to keep my tackle organized....














































Chris from ND...


----------



## BuckTales

Wow Chris that is awesome. How did you make the top like that? And what do you mean by bungee cord hinges? So it basically closes automatically? That is awesome!


----------



## OV Renegade

*? for*

UNCUB13 I like the lid you have on your milk crate. What did you use for that? Is it the bottom of another crate? By the way linstad yours is very well made also.


----------



## uncdub13

yeah just saw the bottom off another crate.


----------



## Agent VA

Great post. I think this one needs some new updates!


----------



## Cocoyam

I have been working on my yak for about a week now....here is what I did....I have the same concept as the pvc but mine can be adjusted in any direction....I also added an anchor pulley system......still working on the milk crate, or in my case container for the back....I used rivets, screws, wellnuts, silicone to seal the holes, and a 2 part epoxy for certain things to make sure they don't come out. Oh, and yes, the yak is on the poker table......


----------



## RetroYellow

*Anchor Trolley Components*



Cocoyam said:


> I have been working on my yak for about a week now....here is what I did....I have the same concept as the pvc but mine can be adjusted in any direction....I also added an anchor pulley system......still working on the milk crate, or in my case container for the back....I used rivets, screws, wellnuts, silicone to seal the holes, and a 2 part epoxy for certain things to make sure they don't come out. Oh, and yes, the yak is on the poker table......


Hi Cocoyam,

If you wouldn't mind, where did you get the components for your anchor trolley? I have a kit that I bought but I'd like to replace the ring with the carabiner type snap that you are using on your trolley; what's that part called exactly and who makes it? Thanks!

RY.


----------



## Cocoyam

Hey Ry, I got the anchor pulley system from Hobie. Theres a place in Woodbridge called Backyard Boats that is a Hobie Dealer. Here is the part, description, and part number. 

HOBIE ANCHOR TROLLEY KIT Easily deploy your anchor, drift chute or stake out
pole over the side of the cockpit area, then move the attachment position forward or aft to hold
your boat in the position desired. Easily sit facing down stream / wind at anchor. Simple pulley
system and cleat allows adjustment all along one side of your boat anywhere from bow to stern.
72020008 ANCHOR TROLLEY KIT

There number is 703-491-3188.


----------



## kayak kevin

heres mine on my drifter


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

bungee cords and zip ties make the world go round.



Jesse


----------

